
Show HN: Fly through 170,000 works of art organized by Deep Learning - jacobn
https://polygrid.com/
======
karimtr
This is a super cool and useful tool! I just shared it with a few people I
know in the museum world (mostly curators) and they're super excited about it
:D I'll revert back if they share any feedback/ideas.

 __Can users somehow input feedback to improve search results?

------
jrd79
I’m one of the developers. This tool makes it possible and comprehensible to
interactively explore visual datasets with millions of items. It is a pan/zoom
interface showing an irregular grid of images. The items are organized using
machine learning such that similar items are next to each other. When you zoom
in, new items are inserted between the ones already shown, exponentially
increasing the size of the grid with each such transition. The original
motivation came while we were working on a deep learning project and were
frustrated that it was impossible to meaningfully view/explore our dataset of
millions of images. As we built it, we came to realize that it might be useful
for other tasks as well, and is pretty fun to use. We’d love to hear any
feedback!

~~~
kdsudac
Really cool tool with a lot of potential.

My feedback/nit: It's a little hard at first glance to understand what it's
useful for. Users need to engage with the demos down below that are probably
too far down the page.

~~~
jacobn
Thanks! Rearranged the page to put the demos right below the video and made
the video clickable so that it takes you right into the wikiart demo.

